# Black Moor odd behavior.



## tmsurla (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a Black Moor and a Fancy in the same 10G tank, and they've been together for some time now. I feed them pretty regularly and have been on top of my water changes. The temp stays in the range of 68-74 F as well. 

In the past two days the Black Moor has been going to the bottom or top of the tank on the back right hand corner and sticking its face in the corner, and just sitting there. It will sit there for a while before I go touch it or poke it with the net and it just starts swimming like nothing was wrong lol! When I put food in the water it eats like normal. It will swim around like it always did for a while then put itself in time out lol. It's not being harassed as far as I can tell, and it seems to be in good health still. I just dont know why it's doing this. I was wondering if anyone else has seen this before.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I've had fancy goldfish & black moores, and they can be odd little fellows. Oh, and quit poking at it.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

my one eyed black moor is immense he comes to the glass to great me when I come past the tank and he likes to swim about in between plants and the wood.


----------



## tmsurla (Mar 19, 2013)

Well I wasn't actually poking it like you would a dead animal ! I was kinda like petting it, but very gently to see if it would move. Well, it's sad to say and I don't know why it did, but it died 2 days after making this post. The Fancy is fine though. I don't have a clue what could have changed it's health in the matter of two days. We were trying to catch other fish to remove from that tank and it was a very fast moving fish so it took us a few minutes. Maybe that stressed the Black Moor out or something?


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

r.i.p little dude :rip::rip:


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.. I was actually trying to be funny when I said to quit poking it, but dry humor does not come off so well online--you may not have done any thing wrong to trigger the illness, it sometimes happens with fancy goldfish, maybe due to inbreeding.(?) IDK why, but Black Moors seem especially vulnerable. Sounds like you have the addiction, though! It's a fun addiction to have!


----------



## tmsurla (Mar 19, 2013)

Addiction? I'm beyond that point! I'm already looking for ideas on the BBBIIIGGG tank I want to build next year! 

Well it's good to know I might not have killed the fish somehow. But, I did have 6 tetra and 5 of them died lol. In my new tank. I let the tank cycle and all and then one fish for five days straight died. I have one left now and it's driving on strong lol. I am blaming that on amonia spike. I had 8 fish in a new tank after a 24 hour cycle. The fish that are in there now and doing fine though.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

Got up this morning and my black moor is in the corner. I fed him and he ate then went right back to the other corner. The rest of my tank are fine. Please help.


----------

